# Is this a good kennel for short-term confinement



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Luna is coming home in five weeks at twelve weeks old and I'm looking for a short-term and sleeping crate. Her father weighed 14 pounds so the breeder expects her to be small at 12-13 pounds.

I don't want the crate to be too big. What do you think of this one?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

The dimensions of my crate are 24 X18 X21 high. It is a wire crate that came with a divider to make it smaller. I cover it with a blanket for sleep at night, but I like that she can see out of it during the day when she is in there for a couple hours or while being confined for potty training.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I think its too small. She'll outgrow it in just a few weeks. The height is the problem.

This is what I use for my puppies and adults up to 12 lbs. Its a size Small in case the link doesn't show that.

http://www.chewy.com/dog/petmate-compass-kennel-small/dp/53610


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! Does your Small have a handle? I could use this for double duty as home and travel crate.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

astromd77 said:


> Thanks! Does your Small have a handle? I could use this for double duty as home and travel crate.


yes, but I wouldn't trust it not to break with a dog in it even though it seems pretty sturdy.


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

For closure, I ended up buying the Petmate Compass and an iCrate from Amazon. I figured having two wasn't a bad idea since we plan on being very mobile with Luna.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

astromd77 said:


> Luna is coming home in five weeks at twelve weeks old and I'm looking for a short-term and sleeping crate. Her father weighed 14 pounds so the breeder expects her to be small at 12-13 pounds.
> 
> I don't want the crate to be too big. What do you think of this one?
> 
> Amazon.com : Petmate Two Door Top Load 19-Inch Pet Kennel, Metallic Pearl White and Coffee Ground Bottom : Hard Sided Pet Carriers : Pet Supplies


Yes, even Kodi, my 17 lb boy fits in that one, though it would be tight for most 17 lb Havs... he just has ALWAYS liked small crates. It's PLENTY roomy for my girl, who is currently about 8 lbs, and will probably finish up at around 11.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

astromd77 said:


> For closure, I ended up buying the Petmate Compass and an iCrate from Amazon. I figured having two wasn't a bad idea since we plan on being very mobile with Luna.


Ha! I can't even count the number of crates I have for my two... We have big sleeping crates in the house, small sleeping crates in the RV, a crate that lives in the back of my car for Pixel when we're going places (Kodi wears a car harness attached to a seat belt), two Nylabone crates that I got that were OK for school and trials, but I wasn't thrilled, two soft sided crates that I NOW use for lessons and trials... oh, and a wire one that Kodi has always HATED that we use as "holding space" for visiting dogs, and a few miscellaneous crates thaound:t we've been given. For two dogs. The things multiply like rabbits!!!


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Wow that's a ton of crates! 

Since we are talking crate size, what do you guys think of the size of this expen? See the attachment. I don't have a lot of room up on the main level. Too small? Just right? The only thing missing is a water feeder or bowl.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's absolutely fine for the first few weeks. After that, you may want to add another section. I know it's a pain to step around in tight quarters, but it's not forever. It's like having baby and toddle equipment! 

Also, get some heavy weight plastic for under the pen, or you'll have damage on those nice hardwood floors. I found a neutral piece of remnant vinyl flooring at Home Depot when Kodi was a pup, and rolled it up in the basement when he didn't need it any more. It's back in service again for Pixel! 

Even if she NEVER has an accident (unlikely) she will spill her water, spill her food, and bits of stuff get caught under the edges of the ex-pen and can scratch the floor. Puppyhood doesn't last for ever, but you want your floor to last a lot longer!!!

Here's Pixel's pen. It has been pretty much the same since we brought her home, because she has been EXCELLENT about using her box from day one. The only real change we made was replacing her (uncovered) litter box with a UgoDog, because the lil' darlin' is a HUGE digger, and was spraying litter all over the house! (as well as burying her toys in the litter box! )

She doesn't have a crate inside her pen for several reasons. First, she's very happy with her comfy bed in there. Second, she doesn't ever sleep there over night, and third, she's very athletic AND "inventive". I'm quite sure if she had a crate in the pen, she'd be up on top of the crate and out of the pen in a flash!


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks, Karen! So Pixel is about six months, old then? How long do you envision the expen being around? I'm not even sure I have a single spot in the house that could accommodate another 36" section. I'll have to do some thinking!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

astromd77 said:


> Thanks, Karen! So Pixel is about six months, old then? How long do you envision the expen being around? I'm not even sure I have a single spot in the house that could accommodate another 36" section. I'll have to do some thinking!


With Kodi, we kept his pen up for 2 years. The problem is not so much potty training is that puppies and young dogs (even older dogs!) can get into dangerous things at large in the house. All dogs can also be destructive with too much time on their hands... Many people have come home to a chewed up couch or rug!

The interesting thing is that even though Kodi is now COMPLETELY past getting into trouble in the house (he's 6 now, HE'S not comfortable loose in the house when we aren't home. He just lies by the door the whole time we're gone, waiting for us to return. We leave him in my office with a baby gate, his crate, litter box and a water bottle and he's good to go. We come back and he's sprawled out, either in his crate, which has no door, or on the couch, looking completely content.

Pixel is reliably potty trained at this point... at least in the parts of the house where she is allowed. But I SURE wouldn't trust her not to chew on things, and I suspect she'd torment Kodi if left with him... I hear her teasing the cat right now.  So I suspect that the pen will be up for a good long time.

But if that's not a good option in your house, you could also aways just gate her in kitchen, or even a bathroom, with a comfy be, her litter box, water and some toys when you need to be out.


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you! We're working on some ideas. I get the point about getting in trouble in other parts of the house loud and clear.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I really like the Richell ex-pen we got for Scout. It is very well made and looks nice. Our downstairs is open and I wasn't able to hide it. When Truffles arrived I purchased another one. The ex-pens were just perfect when I had to be away for a few hours. We have finally recently moved them upstairs because there are no more accidents. Scout still likes his bed in his ex-pen if the door is open.


----------



## astromd77 (Aug 10, 2015)

Heather, that looks really nice! I made the mistake of showing it to my wife and now she wants that. Do you have dimensions for that model?

NVM...That looks like the expandable model.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just measure it. The tray is 56" x 31. The ex-pen is expandable, so it can be smaller. The tray can also be adjusted to size also.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The height is 27" and the ex-pen does have a top you can purchase. It really isn't needed.


----------

